# HELP, searching for decent DDR breeders



## Meg Daniel (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi, 

I have been wanting to get a DDR german shepherd for a long while now! But I am really not having much luck in locating breeders online because they seem to be pretty rare.
There is one reputable breeder that i'm really interested in, in Germany but I am just waiting to hear back from them about getting on the waiting list, and I don't want to put all my eggs in one basket. 
I'm located in France, but i am originally from England and am willing to travel all over Europe to get a puppy! Or to ship in a puppy from America if necessary! 
I'm well aware it isn't all about looks, and I have grown up with GSDs and fully understand their needs, but I desperately love the long coated DDR's! The breeder in Germany I like (they have really good reviews and great hip scores) breed long coated, but they are the only I seem to be able to find, most other breeders i see on google tend to breed quite small DDRs that look more alike to the Czech GSD. 
The only other long haired DDR's I can see are 'sussex wolves' in the UK which after doing my research on them seem like an abomination and I wouldn't want to touch them with a barge pole! 
If anyone has any experience with this then I would really appreciate the help! I just want a healthy and happy puppy to add to the family! And i'm not willing to go to bad breeders! 

Thanks!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

good . A barge pole is pretty large . lol

one of the best DDR breeders has had to resort to incorporating west German working lines 
https://parchimer-land.homepage.t-online.de/english.htm 

if you start having wish fulfillment lists which include colour/ pigment - hair coat , then you are going to have niche breeders for cosmetic "sales" oriented breedings -- not "bad" breeders but possibly "poor" breeders because of their
priorities


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

My two cents, find a breeder who breeds for temperment, not looks. Don't buy from a longcoat breeder because they are more interested in the look of the dog than the temperment and personality. Find a solid DDR breeder and ask them if the longcoat gene runs in their lines and how often one pops up in a litter. Tell them what you want and they should be able to help you out.

I don't follow DDR and WL nearly as closely as I follow WGSL, so I will let others recommend.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

To add to what Kimbale said, that also applies to 'exotic' colors and unnecessarily large dogs. A good breeder will always breed dogs within the breed standard. Another thing to watch for is changing prices depending on the appearance or size of the puppy, a breeder should be confident in all the dogs they produce that all of them should be worth a set price. I've seen GSD breeders that reduce price too, for the 'less sellable' puppies, whereas good breeders will have more consistency.

A legitimate DDR breeder should have none of these problems, so I wouldn't be too worried as long as the breeder is reputable. 

Here is a breeder that I hope to get a dog from in a few years, in case you're interested: German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels


----------



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

DDR has been dead since what 1989? thye have to incorporate new genes into these dogs at some point


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

DDRGSD56 said:


> DDR has been dead since what 1989? thye have to incorporate new genes into these dogs at some point


From what I understand there are a few kennels that have maintained very close to pure DDR lines, with a bit of Czech here and there to add new blood. My girl is DDR and Czech, although she's more 50/50.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

DDRGSD56 said:


> DDR has been dead since what 1989? thye have to incorporate new genes into these dogs at some point


not exactly -- the geopolitical zone , yes ,
the memories of the people who experienced the separation , no , they still say "ost" 
and the genetics of the dog , not so much,

Here is one that I had -- and incorporated into my lines
born Aug 2010
Chiba vom Parchimer Land

this is my Avery -- don't ask about the American name - she was imported from Sandokan kennels. http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/ger...html?id=577173-airdrie-hill-vom-schmetterling

current - to this day -- "von Lord Fandor" bred for work - some exceptional herding dogs and herding genetics

the problem is that ddr sort of became a market niche for colour and bone , the big head 

Parchimer land was having trouble finding ddr bred for work .


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

New genes/blood isn't a bad thing, though, Czech GSDs are good solid dogs and I would see it as a benefit for DDR breeders to incorporate them, especially if it's getting harder to find unrelated pure DDR bloodlines to incorporate.

The difficult part about this is that many breeders will CLAIM their GSDs are of DDR bloodlines, except they are probably less than 10%. The statement may still be true, they are FROM those lines, but they are a bit far back to really put a spotlight on. Anyone can make a pretty website and say their dogs are this or that, have these titles and their OFA scores are great, but they could be overstating things a bit. Just be careful.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I couldn't care less if something is pure ddr , or czech or whatever .

the dogs I got because of saved herding genetics - which I put emphasis on in my program .
I don't consider the modern Kirschental to be a helpful resource .


----------

